# Introduction



## Farmlady (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, 40 year old female with 2 children. Ive been with my husband for over 20 years, married over 15. He works out of town. I also work full time and we run a farm-based business. We've had some financial difficulties like all couples do and are working through those. I thought we had a good sex life but he is asking a lot of me lately that I'm not sure I am comfortable with, so I came here hoping for some insight.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. I hope that we can be of some help to you.

What is it that he is asking for that you are uncomfortable with?


----------

